# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Άντε πάλι πρόβλημα...

## Κύκνος

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω μ' αυτή την κατάσταση, με ταλαιπωρεί και με κουράζει και σωματικά και ψυχολογικά... Σήμερα δεν νιώθω και πολύ καλά λόγω της γνωστής στις γυναίκες μηνιαία επίσκεψη και προσπάθησα να ξαπλώσω για λίγο αλλά βασανιζόμουν και σηκώθηκα κι ας πονάω... Δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω, φοβάμαι και νιώθω ανασφάλεια οπότε σηκώθηκα... Ίσως αν κοιμόταν η γατούλα μου μαζί μου τώρα να ηρεμούσα κάπως αλλά κοιμήθηκε στο σαλόνι... Νιώθω και ξέρω ότι θα ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα αν μπορούσα να μιλήσω σ' εκείνον (για τους καινούριους αναφέρομαι στην πρώην σχέση μου που έληξε πριν χρόνια) αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται οπότε νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι σ' αδιέξοδο και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Μάλλον αυτή είναι κι η αιτία που εδώ και τέσσερα βράδια βλέπω εφιάλτες κάθε μα κάθε νύχτα... Τον πρώτο που τον θυμάμαι καλά είχα παγιδευτεί σε μια σπηλιά από πάγο και προσπαθούσα να βρω τρόπο να βγω αλλά δεν μπορούσα...

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς αλλά 1ον ανακουφίζομαι λίγο όταν εκφράζω ότι με απασχολεί και 2ον ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## homebod

Ίσως αν δοκίμαζες λίγο χαμομήλι να σε βοηθούσε να ησυχάσεις

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ίσως αν δοκίμαζες λίγο χαμομήλι να σε βοηθούσε να ησυχάσεις


Σ' ευχαριστώ αλλά παίρνω τόσα φάρμακα και δεν με ησυχάζουν σ' αυτό το κομμάτι, δεν νομίζω το χαμομήλι να είναι πιο ισχυρό...

----------


## Living_dead

Αν κάνεις οποιουδήποτε είδους ασκήση βοηθάει πολύ.. Περπάτα.. Τρέχα.. Και θα δεις θα νιώσεις καλύτερα

----------

